# Pellet stove shuts off throws E3 Code



## beef (Nov 24, 2008)

25 pdve shuts off and gives me a e-3 code but will restart but ebery half hour it shuts down cant get trew to customers service what do i buy seems like fire is really high now combustine blower bad is auger bad what could it be seems like it stops pellt feeding


----------



## Smudge88 (Nov 24, 2008)

Check out this tread....may be you answer....https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/29159/


----------

